# Brum's Life Support Bug out Bag in a Single Backpack



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: dehydrated right off the shelves of food markets

*Drink*: water










*First Aid*: Extensive for most any issue including suturing a wound

*Maps and Travel Information*: Compass










*Clothing*: Life supporting all weather

*Communication*: Cellular, multinet, Internet, shortwave










*Lighting*: LED headlights and handheld

*Shelter*: Jungle hammock


----------

